# Lost 4WD on 2008 DK45s



## jfalabella (Oct 20, 2014)

when I depress the switch, it illuminates and also lights up the 4WD indicator on the dash. But I hear no engagement or don't see the front wheels engaging. Not sure if the PTO operates off the same solenoid but the PTO still works. Any ideas? 1300 hours on the tractor with no issues at all.... until now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

